# Taking my Basic Registry Tomorrow!



## QSMITH89 (Jul 6, 2009)

Tomorrow I'll be taking my Basic exam and hopefully I'll pass.  Wish me luck!


----------



## oneluv79 (Jul 6, 2009)

*GOOD LUCK!!!!!!



oneluv79*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 6, 2009)

If you come across a confusing question, remember ABCD (worked for me) and good luck! ^_^


----------



## atropine (Jul 6, 2009)

corona and vicodin and you will be fine.


----------



## oneluv79 (Jul 6, 2009)

atropine said:


> corona and vicodin and you will be fine.



what's up with you and that stuff....lol....


oneluv79


----------



## atropine (Jul 6, 2009)

oneluv79 said:


> what's up with you and that stuff....lol....
> 
> 
> oneluv79



Helps calm the nerves, like when Iam reading the book of shadows.


----------



## oneluv79 (Jul 6, 2009)

atropine said:


> Helps calm the nerves, like when Iam reading the book of shadows.



Okay you pickin' cause I like "Charmed"....what's up with that now....<_<


oneluv79


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 6, 2009)

Good luck and remember, if in doubt.. ABCs.


----------



## atropine (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh I like pru she was my fav, until page came along.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Jul 6, 2009)

GOOD LUCK!!! You will do great!


----------



## QSMITH89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you everybody for your luck.  I just got back from taking the exam, and now I'm just waiting for my results.


----------

